# OMG!!!!!!!!!!...My daughter JUST informed me that they put in a brand new.....



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

....HOBBY LOBBY in New Port Richey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...and we're going there TOMORROW!!!!!.....Gotta go break my piggy bank to get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....LOL...I'll let you know what I find.....I've never been in a Hobby Lobby before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

Eat before you go in!! Enjoy yourself!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Ferretmom said:


> Eat before you go in!! Enjoy yourself!!!


LMAO...is there food there???...I think I should crochet before I get there....that would be like eating before grocery shopping, right????....LOL....and thanks...I hope to have a BLAST there!!!!

(Can you tell I'm a LITTLE excited???...LOL)


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hobby Lobby
I just love that name.
:thumbup:


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

They do have candy! The one here by me is in an old Wal-Mart store and is HUGE!!! You'll probably be in there for a while that's why I suggested eating first!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You will have a blast there!!! I've not purchased any needles there, but love their I love this "cotton", I love this yarn, etc. which is their house brand of yarns. My store always has a huge selection of sock yarn and free patterns hanging from the shelves. I love their sections for beads, needlework, and sales. Be sure to go on line and get coupons or get a copy of their flyer (may be some in the store) so that you can aave as much as possible.


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

Once inside you know why they named it Hobby Lobby!! Crafts of every type including decorating.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You will have a blast there!!! I've not purchased any needles there, but love their I love this "cotton", I love this yarn, etc. which is their house brand of yarns. My store always has a huge selection of sock yarn and free patterns hanging from the shelves. I love their sections for beads, needlework, and sales. Be sure to go on line and get coupons or get a copy of their flyer (may be some in the store) so that you can aave as much as possible.


Oh, wow!...I didn't think of that!!!...I'm gonna go print out coupons now!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You will have a blast there!!! I've not purchased any needles there, but love their I love this "cotton", I love this yarn, etc. which is their house brand of yarns. My store always has a huge selection of sock yarn and free patterns hanging from the shelves. I love their sections for beads, needlework, and sales. Be sure to go on line and get coupons or get a copy of their flyer (may be some in the store) so that you can aave as much as possible.


Just looked at their ad....their "I Love This Yarn" is on sale for $2.66 for a 3 to 3.5oz skein....is that a good buy?


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

You lucky thing! Have fun and buy out the store!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Ferretmom said:


> Once inside you know why they named it Hobby Lobby!! Crafts of every type including decorating.


Their online ad shows all kinds of things!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Katy bar the door!!!! Totally inappropriate.... don't turn me in... A Depends product would eliminate the need to stop shopping for ANYTHING!!! Hope they have some door busting Grand Opening specials. Like Rookie Retiree, I think their house brand yarn is great and they also carry Sinfonia (sp) mercerized cotton... You are going to have a great day!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Katy bar the door!!!! Totally inappropriate.... don't turn me in.... A Depends product would eliminate the need to stop shopping for ANYTHING!!! Hope they have some door busting Grand Opening specials. Like Rookie Retiree, I think their house brand yarn is great and they also carry Sinfonia (sp) mercerized cotton... You are going to have a great day!!!


I'm seriously thinking of sending my daughter to the store for Depends now............LOL


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

You will have fun. I have only been Hobby Lobby shopping once because it is so far away for me but we were in there for hours and had only gotten through half the store before my hubby started throwing himself because he was hungry so we left which was probably for the best because I used my credit card and it only has a 250.00 limit on it...roflmbo


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Just curious, is a Hobby Lobby similar to an A.C. Moore? 

If so and you're a multi-crafter you will love the store for the variety of things you can find. Wear the real comfy walking shoes and, yes do eat first, it takes a while to look around the place!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> Just curious, is a Hobby Lobby similar to an A.C. Moore?
> 
> If so and you're a multi-crafter you will love the store for the variety of things you can find. Wear the real comfy walking shoes and, yes do eat first, it takes a while to look around the place!


Well, no problem about wearing walking shoes as I'm in a wheelchair...LOL...but I think we're going for Chinese food before we go....or maybe after....I don't know...LOL...I'll grab some snacks just in case!!!...LOL


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Have fun, I've only been in my local Hobby Lobby once as I don't really like it, I prefer Joann's.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OH! I've never been to one before but there is a new one close by....they must have heard about my yarn mania. Who hoo.


----------



## penna knitter (Sep 7, 2011)

You are a hoot!!!!! Wish I could be a mouse in the store. Have fun.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

penna knitter said:


> You are a hoot!!!!! Wish I could be a mouse in the store. Have fun.


I feel like a recluse that's finally decided to brave the big bad outside world!!!...LOL...I plan on staying awhile!!!!...LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Has anybody ever had the fantasy of being accidentally locked in a yarn/craft store overnight???...Would you knit things?...put crafts together???...then hide until you could sneak out the next day before getting caught???...LMAO...wouldn't that be COOL???????????


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

:-D Have lotsa fun!! 8=)


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I love your excitement and enthusiasm. Wish you could video-tape this for us. Have fun in your new Hobby Lobby.
Too cute!!! Now there is a movie in your fantasy:
Has anybody ever had the fantasy of being accidentally locked in a yarn/craft store overnight???...Would you knit things?...put crafts together???...then hide until you could sneak out the next day before getting caught???...LMAO...wouldn't that be COOL???????????


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, that would be fun!!!...we could youtube it and see if it goes viral....!!!!!!!!!!!....LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, I'm off to bed....gotta get rested up....dream that I'm in training for a marathon shopping trip!!!...LOL...I'll let everyone know how it went....and post any pictures I take!...LOL


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sleep well. Dream well. Shop well!!!!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

We have a Hobby Lobby in Rancho Cucamonga, which I just discovered a couple months ago when I heard the name on KP. I love ours. Great yarn selection. If you make those frilly scarves, they typically have a wide variety of colors in their brand.

Also, fabric, buttons, beads, decorative items, and crafts of all kinds. I liken it to a combo Michael's/Joann's. Have a blast!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Once went to Hobby Lobby in Ok on a visit to the states and was completely knocked out by the array of stuff they had there. At the time, we had nothing like it over here in the UK but now we have Hobbycrafts popping up here and there. They are not quite so huge as HL but a pretty good second best! Enjoy yourself in there, you might find new hobbies you didn't even know about!!


----------



## lottagall (Jan 15, 2012)

Great news, thanks for sharing, I live in Clearwater and the only yarn place is Jo Ann Fabrics, I have been to the other stores in Illinois, very popular. Again thanks for sharing, Sandra


----------



## pfjenson (Feb 24, 2012)

my group of friends went to the New Port Richey store and we were there for hours--enjoy!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks to Phoenix and KP. I didn't even know we had a Hobby Lobby in our area until I googled it. I expected to have to travel miles and miles. Now I'm excited. Can't wait to hear about Phoenix's trip and see pictures.


----------



## Becsmom (Mar 25, 2011)

Woo-hoo - have a great time!!! You're going to love it!!!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Has anybody ever had the fantasy of being accidentally locked in a yarn/craft store overnight???...Would you knit things?...put crafts together???...then hide until you could sneak out the next day before getting caught???...LMAO...wouldn't that be COOL???????????


Yes, I would! lol I hope your HL is as much fun as ours. I could spend a day and more money than I've ever had at one time in that store, not just on their yarn and crafts! They have all kinds of pretty things. Sadly, just recently our store has removed all the Susan Bates and other brands of needles they used to carry and replaced them with, apparently, their store brand. I bought some of the dp needles and sorry to say, they just don't feel good in my hands.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> ....HOBBY LOBBY in New Port Richey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...and we're going there TOMORROW!!!!!.....Gotta go break my piggy bank to get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....LOL...I'll let you know what I find.....I've never been in a Hobby Lobby before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Is that New Port Richey in Florida? I'm in Parrish and would love to check it out- I haven't seen one before.


----------



## lottagall (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes it is in New Port Richey, Florida
New Hobby Lobby Store opened in New Port Richey, Florida
Hobby Lobby
8615 Little Road
New Port Richey, FL 34654
727-848-7049


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

OK...That does it..I'm gonna have to MapQuest directions...Hopefully St. Pete will get one soon...


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

We travel full time and I have found that Hobby Lobby has the best selection of yarn over Michael's. These are the 2 stores that I can usually rely on for yarn other than Walmart. I have found though, that the selection depends on the buyer for each store. The best selections I found were at the Hobby Lobby near Flint, MI then followed by Rockford, IL and then Harlingen, TX. Wherever we travel to I first search for LYS, then my next search is for a Hobby Lobby.


----------



## lottagall (Jan 15, 2012)

If u decide to go, let me know, I live in Clearwater, right on Hwy 19, close to Curlew, would love to go also and with some other crafter that enjoys the new store also. I am from Chicagoland area and this store has always been a good place to find yarn, Sandra


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I wish we had one here in Orlando.


----------



## lottagall (Jan 15, 2012)

Hobby Lobby (1) - Info
hobbylobby.com
(407) 895-6203 - 2728 E Colonial Dr, Orlando, FL

I believe this is the store in Orlando, Florida


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good luck, our new Hobby Lobby has about 2 racks of Red Heart, etc. Not much selection.


----------



## lottagall (Jan 15, 2012)

I found buying on line is so much more simple and ready available yarns that u can't buy in the stores. I was traveling into the Atlanta, Georgia area with my daughter and a friend and I went into the store in Rosewell, Ga to find the lace yarn, Sashay and Starbella lace yarn and oh boy!!!!No yarn to be had, such a popular item, people are waiting for the boxes to be unloaded to get this yarn. I ordered on line from Jo Ann and their shipping is currently free right now through April 28, I believe. Much larger selection and with free shipping, good saving on gas!!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

when i went to the Pittsburgh area to visit my youngest daughter and go to talking about looking for knitting needles, etc, and different yarns and she said...let's go to Pat Catan's. it is so Hobby Lobby, maybe the prices are better in some areas...or the same, a few more, but not much. i was so impressed, it was BIG, and GOBS of yarns. i only had an hour in there and was still in the yarn dept. sister/friends, have you heard of it, or do you think it is just in that area? i can say, hobby lobby has absolutely nothing on Pat Cahan's, as much as they have, it was so fun. http://www.patcatans.com/ they are in pa and ohio, just seen that..go see, bug for one...fun city, a real candy store...


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

lottagall said:


> Yes it is in New Port Richey, Florida
> New Hobby Lobby Store opened in New Port Richey, Florida
> Hobby Lobby
> 8615 Little Road
> ...


WooHoo! Thanks!


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

Have a fabulous time--just be sure to let us know what all just happened to jump into your cart when you weren't looking!


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lucky me, JoAnnes is only 4 blocks away. They must have at least 7 racks of yarn from which to choose. They are starting to carry good quality wools, alpaca blends, etc.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

You will love! it!


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

Have a great day you lucky girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Too Funny as I felt the same way when one opened here. I almost took the day off work as it opened on a Friday but went Saturday instead. Please update us as to what you bought and how much you enjoyed your there.


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

I can never do the whole store at once. It's overload!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

You are in for a lot of "eye candy"!!!  I love strolling through our Hobby Lobby. Of course, the yarn department has magnets and draws us knitters/crocheters to it! LOL I do love their store brand yarn as others have already mentioned. Check this one out: Yarn Bee "Snowflake". Yarn Bee is another one of their store brands. The "Snowflake" is a dream to knit with. It is beautiful. I've bought about 4 different colors in it.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You will have a blast there!!! I've not purchased any needles there, but love their I love this "cotton", I love this yarn, etc. which is their house brand of yarns. My store always has a huge selection of sock yarn and free patterns hanging from the shelves. I love their sections for beads, needlework, and sales. Be sure to go on line and get coupons or get a copy of their flyer (may be some in the store) so that you can aave as much as possible.


I don't know that much about many of the yarns as this all new to me. So I am wondering about the house names for yarn. Like yarn for socks as my boys wear size 13 shoes and have asked me to make them some nice socks. I guess they have a hard time finding nice ones cause their feet are so big. Since I am just learning this they figure that I should have socks mastered by xmas. lol Nice to know they have such faith in me. NOT

Also for dish cloths, pot holders ect. When I go there there is never anyone around who can answer any questions for me. So for me trying to learn a new craft/hobby it gets frusterating. lol

I also can get lost in Hobby Lobby for a long time as they have so many beautiful things for your home there. Many of the decorations for my dream home sit in that store.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Make sure you allow a lot of time to browse. You could spend hours there just roaming all the aisles and seeing what's out there to do. A great yarn department and also many more great departments.


----------



## knitcrow11 (Nov 9, 2011)

Don't forget to go to the HL web site and sign up for their weekly ad in your Email.You'll get their printable 40% off coupons that way!! Have fun


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

The first time I went to a Hobby Lobby my DIL and I were in the store 1 1/2 hours and we hadn't gotten to the yarn yet. We only had a 1/2 hour left before picking up my gs from school so we separated and I headed to the yarn. Now, I couldn't get too much yarn as I was visiting them in KY and had to be able to get the yarn in my suitcase and tiny tote bag. Day before I left we had a couple of hours to spare so we headed back to HL. Ended up having to buy a tote bag at HL so I could get all my yarn home! There is now one near me but it is still almost 2 hours away. I did go visit my oldest son and he took me to HL. Was driving this time but I tried to restrain myself buying yarn. I had him checking dye lots! 

We have Michael's and A.C. Moore within 25 miles of me and JoAnn's within 35 miles. Almost never go to JoAnn's. Prefer A.C. Moore. There is now a huge JoAnn's near my son in Kentucky and they have a large yarn dept. It is probably a good thing I'm not too close to HL or I'd have to move out of my house to make room for the yarn.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, I'm up early, getting email and stuff out of the way. We'll take the kids to school at 9:30 then head over to NPR...I'm shining up my credit card and sorting my cash by bill amounts and putting my coins in my change purse....gotta do my deep breathing exercizes and stretch out so I'm ready to rumble!!!!!.....LMAO.....I can't wait.....I'm so EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> Well, I'm up early, getting email and stuff out of the way. We'll take the kids to school at 9:30 then head over to NPR...I'm shining up my credit card and sorting my cash by bill amounts and putting my coins in my change purse....gotta do my deep breathing exercizes and stretch out so I'm ready to rumble!!!!!.....LMAO.....I can't wait.....I'm so EXCITED!!!!!


I hope you have a blast today!!! Can't wait to hear about all the wonderful yarns that fall into your basket! I hope to get to a HL soon, the closest one is about one and a half hour drive from me, so not close enough to get to regularly. Heck we have to drive at least 45 min to get to a town big enough to have Jo Ann's and a Michaels! :lol:


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

I can never go into a Hobby Lobby to get one thing, and get it and go... I end up spending hours... It's a fun place to be...


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I am knitting a "Claire" lace shawl right now with their brand of baby yarn, Baby Bee Sweet Delight". It is almost weightless and very soft. The whole shawl will cost about $10. I just went up one size from the pattern on the needles. It's so soft.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> ....HOBBY LOBBY in New Port Richey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...and we're going there TOMORROW!!!!!.....Gotta go break my piggy bank to get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....LOL...I'll let you know what I find.....I've never been in a Hobby Lobby before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HL is great ! BEFORE you go, check either your local newspaper or their website and get coupons; in my local HL there are coupons worth 40% off regular price of ONE item; that isn't a lot, BUT, it is a great incentive to go ahead and buy something you are interested in at a good price. I think one of the specials this week is 50% off knitting/crochet "tools"; worth looking into.

Happy shopping !


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Schoeneckwren said:


> I am knitting a "Claire" lace shawl right now with their brand of baby yarn, Baby Bee Sweet Delight". It is almost weightless and very soft. The whole shawl will cost about $10. I just went up one size from the pattern on the needles. It's so soft.


I am making myself a top out of the Baby Bee Sweet Delight. I love working with it. Soft and silky and easy to knit up.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Katy bar the door!!!! Totally inappropriate.... don't turn me in... A Depends product would eliminate the need to stop shopping for ANYTHING!!! Hope they have some door busting Grand Opening specials. Like Rookie Retiree, I think their house brand yarn is great and they also carry Sinfonia (sp) mercerized cotton... You are going to have a great day!!!


LOL!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I hear a lot about Holly Lobby here on the forum. We do not have one locally.


----------



## Hook'em Horns (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm spoiled because we have a Hobby Lobby here in Odessa Texas and in Midland Texas about 20 min away, but if you are going to one for the first time you may wanna pack some snacks for the trip and bottled water, you'll get sidetracked and not even realize you've been there 5-6 hours looking and planning and touching and dreaming! Have a great time and tell us about your loot when your recovered!!!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

LOL Phoenix, that Hobby Lobby has been there now for 2 years. Where have you been. Enjoy it as its nice than JoAnns. Go to there website and print out their coupons. You can only use one coupon and nobody else's coupons. That is where JoAnns got everyone beat. At JoAnns you can use a coupon from Hobby Lobby's, Michaels, AC Moore and a few other ones. Enjoy your visit. Karen


----------



## bbrumbaugh (Jan 13, 2011)

You are in for a big treat!! Have Fun!


----------



## Butterflypat (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Phoenix
I live in Spring Hill- found that store last week I didn't know that was there....told my husband I would be right out in a few mins. He said I was in there for almost an hour...I loved that store...told my son thats another gift card he can add to my list!! Have Fun I did!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Might be a good idea to "go" before you go,too, as it may be difficult to tear yourself away when nature calls!


Ferretmom said:


> They do have candy! The one here by me is in an old Wal-Mart store and is HUGE!!! You'll probably be in there for a while that's why I suggested eating first!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ummmm I think you should have hired a bus to come pick all of us up so we could go with you.
Isn;t that what good friends do?? LOL

Go have fun and remember it will probably be dark when you leave the store....

What an exciting day for you.
Linda


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Wear comfortable shoes and plan at least a couple of hours to browse and see everything. I'll never forget my very first visit and thinking I'd died and gone to heaven!


----------



## granda (Feb 18, 2011)

Girl, you're gonna be in love! You will find yourself sitting in front of the computer at midnight on Saturday night to see the specials for next week! This is our "go to" store for crafts, hobbies, home decor, gifts and ... and...and...


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

Ferretmom said:


> They do have candy! The one here by me is in an old Wal-Mart store and is HUGE!!! You'll probably be in there for a while that's why I suggested eating first!


I had to look and see where you live, because our Hobby Lobby is in the old Wal-Mart store, and it's pretty big. I love it. I go there first (it is the closest to my house, one mile) and then Wal-Mart, then Jo-anns and then Michaels, if I want something really special, then I go to the next town 11 miles and go to my lys. They aren't the friendlest, so I only go there if I want something special in a hurry, otherwise I order online.


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

Awwwwww I`m in UK no HOBBY LOBBY here :roll:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Sure hope you have a great time at Hobby Lobby!!!


----------



## Cindylynn (Nov 25, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > You will have a blast there!!! I've not purchased any needles there, but love their I love this "cotton", I love this yarn, etc. which is their house brand of yarns. My store always has a huge selection of sock yarn and free patterns hanging from the shelves. I love their sections for beads, needlework, and sales. Be sure to go on line and get coupons or get a copy of their flyer (may be some in the store) so that you can aave as much as possible.
> ...


If you have a smart phone, all you have to do is look up their coupon online while in the store and they will scan it for you at the checkout! I always forget my coupons, so I love being able to do this!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I also went to my first one in CA a few months ago. Cannot tell you how disappointed I was! They had turned a previous Mervyn's into a HL. Very little yarn area and 95% of the store is home decorations and such. Very little fabric, too. Prices were higher than Michaels and Jo-Ann's, also. I was so excited to finally be able to go into one and what a disappointment! They do have their own brands of yarn, but prices are high if not on sale. Sales are OK, but nothing spectacular. Think they had 2 or 3 aisles of yarn and primarily their brands.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Katy bar the door!!!! Totally inappropriate.... don't turn me in.... A Depends product would eliminate the need to stop shopping for ANYTHING!!! Hope they have some door busting Grand Opening specials. Like Rookie Retiree, I think their house brand yarn is great and they also carry Sinfonia (sp) mercerized cotton... You are going to have a great day!!!
> ...


I've only been in one 2-3 times because I have to drive 45 miles to the one in Viera, But (they do have a nice ladies room).
But, they definitely have lots of nice yarn.... their brand and Sinfonia...... which I like too....... I bought my US2 & US3 needles there.... circular (I think 24")....


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Wish they would open up one in South Florida. I have purchased lots of things from them online and have always been very satisfied.
Definitely eat before you go.


----------



## Knitting GiGi (Jun 30, 2011)

I have been there. It is AWESOME!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Have fun and buy great things!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

They have candies, and snack stuff. Also, there is a ladie's room so take comfort in that. I enjoy our hobbylobbies here in Texas. There's always a half price sale, always some yarn on clearance, discount fabrics...I got some Satin charmeuse fabrics for a fraction of what it normally costs...3 different colors...60" wide. I was happy with that. I got my leather working tools, my dollmaking supplies, my painting and drawing supplies, all on sale...great prices.

Most importantly, I can always find decent yarn on sale, and great prices on needles and other accessories.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

You'll love it.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I love their yarns.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm so envious. We have no Hobby Loppy or A.C. Moore stores in Miami or Pembroke Pines area that I know of. We have JoAnn's and Michael's but they, too, are few and far between! Before "finding" this forum, I was getting the impression that I was a "solo" knitter... the last one left. No more yarn at KMart... thankfully WalMart still has some. Whoa is me! ha.ha. Enjoy your shopping spree! My thoughts will be with you!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Love Hobby Lobby, congrats! They have a much larger selection than Michaels. We don't have a Joann's here so I can't compare HL with Joann's. I don't feel yarn deprived, though, not between HL, Walmart, and my LYS. There's plenty of yarn in town. I don't feel compelled to look elsewhere except the web, where the world is available. I LOVE Ice and Deramores,but there's nothing like being able to actually see and feel what you buy! HL's store brands are nice yarns and there are quite a few. I Love this Yarn, their house yarns, and are good quality yarns that are offered in worsted and DK (sport weight) and cotton. Their worsted comes in at least as many solids and ombres, and even more stripes than Red Heart's Super Saver. It's much softer and nice to work with. One of my favorites for winter or Christmas is Cranapple, a red, maroon, green stripe. They have a lot of other store brand yarns including several types of baby yarn in lots of colors. They also carry a nice amount of Bernat baby yarns. Their needle selection is better than any other craft store I've been in, but again, I have to admit to not having been in a Joann's. I haven't really examined the crochet hooks in a while, but I'm sure it's comprehensive. You are going to have FUN, FUN, FUN!!!!  
Make a morning or afternoon of it and if you have a friend, go to gether. There are a world of restaurants in the area if I recall correctly, go enjoy lunch. I'd do lunch after shopping so lunch doesn't weight you down!


----------



## lottagall (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks didn't go yet, quite a distance for me to drive, might find someone else who wants to go also and make the trip worthwhile for more than ME!


----------



## maggie1234 (Apr 24, 2012)

I love the Hobby Lobby! The one here doesn't have the best yarn selection but I could easily wander around there for an hour anyway! Have fun!


----------



## lottagall (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## nonna of 2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> ....HOBBY LOBBY in New Port Richey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...and we're going there TOMORROW!!!!!.....Gotta go break my piggy bank to get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....LOL...I'll let you know what I find.....I've never been in a Hobby Lobby before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are SO lucky - I wish we would get one. My daughter and I found one about an hour away from our home. Went in there and did not want to leave!!! LOL


----------



## lottagall (Jan 15, 2012)

sure let me know what u think a bout the store, thanks


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

Ferretmom said:


> Eat before you go in!! Enjoy yourself!!!


So funny, I thought you meant she would spend so much on yarn, etc. that she couldn't afford to eat when she was done; boy did I misconstrue that. Still funny.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL have fun.. they are building one here in Tucson.. i thought we'd never get one !!! It is on the other side of town.. but i mist plough on


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Man, wish they had one here. I will drive the hour drive to get to one. You will spend hours...just in the handwork department. I love the I Love This Yarn (and yes, it is a good price) and I love this cotton...all their handwork gadgets, and instruction books! This doesn't include all the chat skis throughout the store....


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

You go girl!!! I'm still wishing for one in our area. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh cool let us know, take pix :-D :mrgreen:


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I feel like the odd man out. I live in Southern California -No Hobby Lobby. Only Michael's and Joann...Alas
But there are several fabulous yarn stores in the area. So I will count my blessings,


----------



## c2cAROL (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree,I am 45 min. to Rockford,Il. and I Love H.L.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Have a wonderful time and only wish I had one close to me.
You are a very lucky Lady. Have fun.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> ....HOBBY LOBBY in New Port Richey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...and we're going there TOMORROW!!!!!.....Gotta go break my piggy bank to get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....LOL...I'll let you know what I find.....I've never been in a Hobby Lobby before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You need to get on line and sign up for their weekly email. It comes with a 40% off coupon for one regularly priced item. It ALWAYS comes in handy for me.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh, you so lucky! Better than wine...(well maybe) and anything I can think of right now! Have a great time and send us and update on your treasures.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

They are always closed on sundays and be sure you get a .40 coupon on anything not on sale.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I think KP is going to create World Peace.


----------



## Poof (Apr 6, 2012)

Our local Hobby Lobby will accept the weekly 40% off coupon if you show it to the cashier from your smart phone.


----------



## Poof (Apr 6, 2012)

Our local Hobby Lobby will accept the weekly 40% off coupon if you show it to the cashier from your smart phone.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ferretmom said:


> Eat before you go in!! Enjoy yourself!!!


I think she is referring to the amount of time you may be spending there.... I just came back home from our Hobby Lobby (which is close-by and I have been there dozens of times) There is SOOOOOOO much to look at, from furniture, home decor, candles, crafts, EVERYTHING.

I am pretty sure you will spend HOURS there, so make sure you have eaten lunch.... you won't leave until dinner!!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> ....HOBBY LOBBY in New Port Richey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...and we're going there TOMORROW!!!!!.....Gotta go break my piggy bank to get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....LOL...I'll let you know what I find.....I've never been in a Hobby Lobby before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hope you will report back your impressions of the store. The one I've been to is in Utah and it is filled with wonderful things. I was, tho, a little disappointed in their yarn section.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

artbycarol said:


> I feel like the odd man out. I live in Southern California -No Hobby Lobby. Only Michael's and Joann...Alas
> But there are several fabulous yarn stores in the area. So I will count my blessings,


There is a Hobby Lobby in Temecula. But that's probably a little far for you to drive.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Phoenix, you are in for a delightful time! Don't buy the whole store your first visit - leave some for the next trip! Have fun!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I just saw in the paper last week-end that we're getting a Hobby Lobby in Stockton, which between the new one in Modesto puts me almost at the apex of the triangle. If I have patients in either place, I'll be able to stop in. The one in Modesto is really nice, and the yarn! So much and so many kinds. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

We may never hear from you again..... make sure you have lots of time... it's a fairland for knitters


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

You are in for a treat! Have a great time.



Phoenix said:


> ....HOBBY LOBBY in New Port Richey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...and we're going there TOMORROW!!!!!.....Gotta go break my piggy bank to get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....LOL...I'll let you know what I find.....I've never been in a Hobby Lobby before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

Wear comfy shoes.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

gmcmullen said:


> We have a Hobby Lobby in Rancho Cucamonga, which I just discovered a couple months ago when I heard the name on KP. I love ours. Great yarn selection. If you make those frilly scarves, they typically have a wide variety of colors in their brand.
> 
> Also, fabric, buttons, beads, decorative items, and crafts of all kinds. I liken it to a combo Michael's/Joann's. Have a blast!


We're getting one here in South Orange County opening (I hope) June 1st. Can't wait to go shopping. I've even passed up some Joann's coupons to save room in case I buy lots of yarn at Hobby Lobby. 37 more days - its like counting down to Christmas.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

artbycarol said:


> I feel like the odd man out. I live in Southern California -No Hobby Lobby. Only Michael's and Joann...Alas
> But there are several fabulous yarn stores in the area. So I will count my blessings,


Well, they have a store in the Inland Empire, and are opening one in Aliso Viejo, Orange County so maybe they have plans to open one in Los Angeles (I know, BIG area). Sorry I wrote Aliso Viejo, its actually Laguna Niguel.


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

we went into a brand new Hobby Lobby and i was a bit disappointed...many items were not on the shelves yet. There was one skein of a few colorways of Lizbeth thread...not enough to do what i was looking for. If it just opened you may want to wait a few weeks so that they get their shelves stocked.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

The Hobby Lobby where I live is in an old JC Penny's store. HL remodeled it some and it is a very nice HL. The funny thing is, when I first  moved here, I didn't realize JCP was even open,I thought it was an abandoned building. The parking lot was full of holes and there were never enough cars there to look as if there were people shopping. They had removed all the front windows and replaced them with cement blocks. It looked like an abandoned fortress. When HL took over the store, the first thing they did was add a front to the store, with large glass windows, just like the ones Penny's had blocked off. Now, the parking lot is in good repair and there are always cars there. 
The irony is that the new JCP, again looks like a fortress. The exterior layout is terrible and winding your way around to a door is all but impossible. The exterior is as uninviting as a store could possibly be, even though it is a new store. It looks as if JCP is trying to keep customers away. Dumb!!!! :-( :-( :-(


----------



## CurleyQ (Feb 1, 2011)

I suggest that you poke around on their website to see the full variety of what they carry. You may even find a coupon to use!
Have fun...and allow plenty of time to walk all the aisles!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

This will give Michaels a run for its money. Maybe where those stores are closing HB's will open up.


----------



## justbngee (Mar 26, 2011)

I go to Hobby Lobby at least once a week. In fact I just got back from there. I have a Michaels, AC Moore and Hobby Lobby close to my town, but Hobby Lobby is my absolute favorite. Have fun and drink an energy drink before you go. LOL!! justbngee


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Goodness, I'm going to have to pay attention to what our JCP looks like next time I go shopping. I could be wrong but I don't think ours has windows, either. Trying to think if other stores have window displays. Maybe it is a way of cutting back on expenses. I do like their ads on TV. Very clever, and isn't Ellen DeGeneres darling in those commercials?



MaryE. said:


> The Hobby Lobby where I live is in an old JC Penny's store. HL remodeled it some and it is a very nice HL. The funny thing is, when I first moved here, I didn't realize JCP was even open,I thought it was an abandoned building. The parking lot was full of holes and there were never enough cars there to look as if there were people shopping. They had removed all the front windows and replaced them with cement blocks. It looked like an abandoned fortress. When HL took over the store, the first thing they did was add a front to the store, with large glass windows, just like the ones Penny's had blocked off. Now, the parking lot is in good repair and there are always cars there.
> 
> The irony is that the new JCP, again looks like a fortress. The exterior layout is terrible and winding your way around to a door is all but impossible. The exterior is as uninviting as a store could possibly be, even though it is a new store. It looks as if JCP is trying to keep customers away. Dumb!!!! :-( :-( :-(


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> ....HOBBY LOBBY in New Port Richey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...and we're going there TOMORROW!!!!!.....Gotta go break my piggy bank to get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....LOL...I'll let you know what I find.....I've never been in a Hobby Lobby before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wonderful, I know I had a grand time, the first time I went (and every time after, now that I think about it) Enjoy!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Yesterday four of us went to the Hobby Lobby in Lebanon, PA. We had a blast!! My sister stocked up on some of their cotton yarn that was on sale. So many beautiful colors in so many kinds of yarns. It does take a while to go thru, but take your time and enjoy. It's a great place!!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

You have know clue, i will tell u tho, u have fun and bring lots of money


----------



## nitt'ngnanny (Jun 30, 2011)

We have a Michaels, JoAnns and a Hobby Lobby. JoAnns is by far the better as far as yarn selection. I would say that Hobby Lobby is a combination of Michaels (which has very little selection) and Home Goods (although the quality at Home Goods is superior to Hobby Lobby). But like another person said, it depends on the buyer, location, etc. I, too, like to order yarn on-line from JoAnns.


----------



## nitt'ngnanny (Jun 30, 2011)

I just read one of the comments mentioning their LYS and that the people weren't very pleasant. Why is that? We have 2 stores in my area and I don't feel welcomed at either one. The knitters on this site (which I'm new to) all seem very friendly! I know this isn't about Hobby Lobby but that reply caught my eye and I had to say something.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Found Hobby Lobby during a recent visit to PA. I love the place and saw items I had not seen before. Each aisle offered inspiration for new projects. 
Yes, eat before you go and wear comfortable shoes.



Phoenix said:


> ....HOBBY LOBBY in New Port Richey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...and we're going there TOMORROW!!!!!.....Gotta go break my piggy bank to get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....LOL...I'll let you know what I find.....I've never been in a Hobby Lobby before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Enjoy and have fun.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

don't know if all hoblobs have the same rules. ours would only take one coupon (if their own and not others) until we got a Joanns last year. now they will take 1 hoblob, 1 joann, 1 michaels per visit. joanns will take multiple of theirs as long as they have diff. bar codes, 1 hoblob and 1 michaels per visit. so, i usually take DH with me, just in case, or someone else. hope you like it. ours is a rather small one but one 35 mi. away is huge. hope they are expanding in fl. my DD lives on st. pete beach and be so excited if one came near her. happy hunting, the wittless knitter


----------



## gramspad (Mar 9, 2012)

One of my favorite places to shop. Get ready for a lot of great funk! They also have nice yarns and craft supplies.


----------



## knittingkeltie (Apr 3, 2012)

Can I hide in your knitting bag please? I've never been to a Hobby Lobby. I hope you'll take pictures of all you buy and post them for the likes of me.

knittingkeltie


----------



## Gramma2many (Apr 4, 2011)

I always shy away from buying "store brand" or craft yarns. I am hearing many people say they like the Hobby Lobby yarn though. I will be going near one tomorrow. Perhaps I should stop. I have only been to one twice, enjoyed both visits


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Have a wonderful time. I had not been to one in many years and finally last year, one opened about an hour from my home. I only go occasionally, but am just as excited as you EVERY visit. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I just got home and I'm exhausted!!!...I had so much fun!!!...We were there a couple of hours and I saw about half the store....LOL...then my granddaughter got cranky and hungry so we left....but I told my daughter that after this payday I'm going to have her drop me off there and I'll stay as long as I like and she can go do whatever she wants to do....but she spent as much as I did!!!...LOL...she bought a few things for the kids and her hubby. I bought some of the "I Love This Cotton" yarn and some yarns off the clearance rack....I just had so much fun!!!...I can't wait to go back!!!...

To the one that told me that the store had been here 2 years...I was talking to one of the employees and she said it had been there awhile. The thing is, where I used to work is less than 1/2 mile from that store!!!!....LOL...If it had been there before I retired...I would have been more broke than I ever was!!!!...LOL...I retired in Aug. of 2009...

The store is HUGE!!!...It's in an old Publix grocery store (I think it was Publix anyway...can't remember that far back...LOL) and everything was displayed so attractively...I really can't wait to go back.....

And I'd have sent a bus for everyone if I'd thought about it!!!...LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

knittingkeltie said:


> Can I hide in your knitting bag please? I've never been to a Hobby Lobby. I hope you'll take pictures of all you buy and post them for the likes of me.
> 
> knittingkeltie


Awwwww...next time I'm taking my scooter and you can hitch a ride!!!...LOL...I was in my wheelchair today and my arms and legs are so sore and tired....I think I'm gonna have to take a muscle relaxer and a nap!!!...LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...I rubbed blisters on both of my thumbs wheeling myself around today...LOL


----------



## milmaemacek (May 23, 2011)

Where in New Port Richey? I live in Spring Hill and just did a Tuesday Morning and Michael's run. Love bargains and found a few.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

gramspad said:


> One of my favorite places to shop. Get ready for a lot of great funk! They also have nice yarns and craft supplies.


Gramspad, I have to comment on your very colorful avatar. Is that a picture of a field of flowers? Here in San Diego (city of Carlsbad), right off the I-5 freeway each spring we have a field of flowers with ranunculus. Here is a picture.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

milmaemacek said:


> Where in New Port Richey? I live in Spring Hill and just did a Tuesday Morning and Michael's run. Love bargains and found a few.


It's on the corner of Little and Ridge....behind Applebee's....there's a Sioux City Steakhouse on the corner....


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

If we didn't live so far away I would offer to come pick you up and I would push your wheelchair. We can use your lap to hold all our purchases. And when that got too full, we can take them out to the car and start all over again. What fun!



Phoenix said:


> knittingkeltie said:
> 
> 
> > Can I hide in your knitting bag please? I've never been to a Hobby Lobby. I hope you'll take pictures of all you buy and post them for the likes of me.
> ...


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> gramspad said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favorite places to shop. Get ready for a lot of great funk! They also have nice yarns and craft supplies.
> ...


LOVE the picture of flowers. This would be a great stripe pattern for an afghan if you could match the rows.\


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Ferretmom said:


> Eat before you go in!! Enjoy yourself!!!


And go to the bathroom as soon as you get in.. I always have to do that..LOL

I love Hobby Lobby.. We have all of them close by here.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > You will have a blast there!!! I've not purchased any needles there, but love their I love this "cotton", I love this yarn, etc. which is their house brand of yarns. My store always has a huge selection of sock yarn and free patterns hanging from the shelves. I love their sections for beads, needlework, and sales. Be sure to go on line and get coupons or get a copy of their flyer (may be some in the store) so that you can aave as much as possible.
> ...


 YES!! It's about 3.99 here


----------



## milmaemacek (May 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

This has bee such a fun thread to follow all day. I red all the posts that came in while I was out and waited for Phoenix to post that she was home from HL. We could all have so much fun on a HL trip. Stop at every one that we came to. What a blast. I'm off to knit.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

After we had lunch we went to Ross and I bought one of those "purse organizers"...the one that drops into a purse that doesn't have all the pockets and stuff you need to keep all your stuff in...LOL...anyway, I'm gonna crochet a bag to put it in. I've been looking for a new purse for ages but they're so freakin' EXPENSIVE anymore!!!...and I'm a cheapskate...LOL...I don't want to pay a lot for a purse, ...anyway, I'm gonna go look for a cute bag pattern and get busy...

and it would be a blast to meet everyone and go shopping together!!!!!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Hobby Lobby's very nice. They have some nice home dec stuff and many craft supplies. Make a note, they're closed on Sunday. Enjoy!!


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

Never heard of it either. Let us know what you find. That is so exciting!


----------



## hokodah (Feb 23, 2011)

Before you go, go online to HobbyLobby.com and get one of the40% off one item coupon.


----------



## hokodah (Feb 23, 2011)

Before you go, go online to HobbyLobby.com and get one of the40% off one item coupon.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Do you sew? My friend just made herself a purse from upholstery fabric and she sewed pockets inside. She put grommets for the handles/straps. Next time you are at Joann's or wherever they sell patterns take a look.



Phoenix said:


> After we had lunch we went to Ross and I bought one of those "purse organizers"...the one that drops into a purse that doesn't have all the pockets and stuff you need to keep all your stuff in...LOL...anyway, I'm gonna crochet a bag to put it in. I've been looking for a new purse for ages but they're so freakin' EXPENSIVE anymore!!!...and I'm a cheapskate...LOL...I don't want to pay a lot for a purse, ...anyway, I'm gonna go look for a cute bag pattern and get busy...
> 
> and it would be a blast to meet everyone and go shopping together!!!!!


----------



## Tami9120 (Mar 29, 2012)

Check the Internet for the weekly coupon... And I think they are taking competitor coupons like Michaelas... So there is a way to stack coupons. 
Worth the a try.

Go wild....
HAVE A BLAST...


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Hobby Lobby is my first choice, before Michaels or Jo Ann.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Sooooo jealous! Have fun!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

There is a Hobby Lobby just a few minutes from my house and I go there often. Recently I bought the last five skiens of a yarn thinking it would be all I needed for a project. After I got started I knew I had made a big mistake. I went back and an employe in that department told me all she could do was to try and get more from their headquarters. I came in from my book group today and she was on machine telling me that yarn was at the store.I am so relieved and happy there was someone willing to be of help.You will love Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

hokodah said:


> Before you go, go online to HobbyLobby.com and get one of the40% off one item coupon.


Ya know, I printed it out last night....then left it in the printer when we left...LOL


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

A.C.Moore won't take magazine coupons but only take theirs so I don't shop there anymore. Besides, the clerks are very hateful.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Gabriell said:


> There is a Hobby Lobby just a few minutes from my house and I go there often. Recently I bought the last five skiens of a yarn thinking it would be all I needed for a project. After I got started I knew I had made a big mistake. I went back and an employe in that department told me all she could do was to try and get more from their headquarters. I came in from my book group today and she was on machine telling me that yarn was at the store.I am so relieved and happy there was someone willing to be of help.You will love Hobby Lobby.


They had a sign up in the yarn section that said they would gladly order more yarn for you if they didn't have enough of what you needed. I like that.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Tami9120 said:


> Go wild....
> HAVE A BLAST...


Honey...WILD is my middle name!!!...LOL


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for letting me know about the coupon. I'm always looking for ways to save money. lol You'd never now from my stash of yarn!


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Well you will have fun, remember to go on line and get a 40% off coupon for the week.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Do you sew? My friend just made herself a purse from upholstery fabric and she sewed pockets inside. She put grommets for the handles/straps. Next time you are at Joann's or wherever they sell patterns take a look.


Yes, I do sew...and I've made a few purses...but awhile back I crocheted a bag out of cotton yarn and it turned out really well and it was just about the right size for this organizer. So I'm gonna make another one. Of course if I find a cool purse at a thrift shop somewhere, I'm gonna buy it!!!...LOL


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Lucky you. All I have is Wal-mart and Michael's and ordering on-line. Enjoy your self.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

exploration and fun fun fun.


----------



## mpettitt (Feb 25, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> ....HOBBY LOBBY in New Port Richey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...and we're going there TOMORROW!!!!!.....Gotta go break my piggy bank to get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....LOL...I'll let you know what I find.....I've never been in a Hobby Lobby before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Be sure and go to hobby lobby.com and print off some 40 per cent off coupons. Have fun...great store!


----------



## mpettitt (Feb 25, 2012)

mpettitt said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > ....HOBBY LOBBY in New Port Richey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...and we're going there TOMORROW!!!!!.....Gotta go break my piggy bank to get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....LOL...I'll let you know what I find.....I've never been in a Hobby Lobby before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Sorry I see someone already suggested coupons...didn't read far enough ahead on the comments!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Only time I used I love this cotton yarn from Hobby Lobby ..it PILLED up BAD...I will never use it again.

Sorry just keeping it real here.

But they are a great resource for books, notions etc.
Go to:

http://www.hobbylobby.com

and print out their discount coupons...they are great!

Also sign up for their newsletter and you will get their coupons in email..

Have fun!


----------



## gramspad (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, it's a field of tulips in the Netherlands. We have a Dutch heritage. I have never been to the Netherlands, so I am living vicariously through the photos.


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> I just got home and I'm exhausted!!!...I had so much fun!!!...We were there a couple of hours and I saw about half the store....LOL...then my granddaughter got cranky and hungry so we left....but I told my daughter that after this payday I'm going to have her drop me off there and I'll stay as long as I like and she can go do whatever she wants to do....but she spent as much as I did!!!...LOL...she bought a few things for the kids and her hubby. I bought some of the "I Love This Cotton" yarn and some yarns off the clearance rack....I just had so much fun!!!...I can't wait to go back!!!...
> 
> To the one that told me that the store had been here 2 years...I was talking to one of the employees and she said it had been there awhile. The thing is, where I used to work is less than 1/2 mile from that store!!!!....LOL...If it had been there before I retired...I would have been more broke than I ever was!!!!...LOL...I retired in Aug. of 2009...
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed yourself! I did try to warn you...lol


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Have fun, and please let us know what you bought!

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Are you anywhere near Palm Harbor? There's a great yarn store there: Uncommon Threads. It's one I highly recommend.

Hazel


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

enjoy i loved my first visit


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Be sure to print off any discount coupons that they may have on their website. I always do. Most of the time, there's a savings of 40 or 50% off of any one regular priced item. That really helps!

Enjoy your day!


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

love your reply, laughing really hard. What a great idea


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Are you anywhere near Palm Harbor? There's a great yarn store there: Uncommon Threads. It's one I highly recommend.
> 
> Hazel


I very seldom get as far south as Palm Harbor...but if I ever do, I'll look it up!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

gramspad said:


> Yes, it's a field of tulips in the Netherlands. We have a Dutch heritage. I have never been to the Netherlands, so I am living vicariously through the photos.


Well, they certainly are gorgeous. It must be breathtaking to see them personally.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> ....HOBBY LOBBY in New Port Richey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...and we're going there TOMORROW!!!!!.....Gotta go break my piggy bank to get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....LOL...I'll let you know what I find.....I've never been in a Hobby Lobby before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They also carry lots of beautiful home decor items, fabrics...we have HL, JoAnn, and Michael's, but I always try HL first. My kind of store!


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

You are in for a real treat! I can get lost for hours in Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Tami9120 (Mar 29, 2012)

I hardly ever print coupons anymore most stores will take it from a cell phone. They just need the code. Be sure and check Michaelas and JoAnns as well because our stores stack coupons, they just have to be different. An example would be you want 3 skeins of yarn your coupons have to be for different amounts off. Watch those little burgers sometimes they a percentage off of your intire purchase and sometimes a regular priced item. So of the best is intire but back to the 3 skeins of yarn. I would have a coupon of each store one for 15%, 20% & 50% off... Pretty food huh


----------



## pfjenson (Feb 24, 2012)

i live in palm harbor, fl and shop at the new port richey hobby lobby and fyi, they do not take competitors coupons


----------



## Tami9120 (Mar 29, 2012)

pfjenson said:


> i live in palm harbor, fl and shop at the new port richey hobby lobby and fyi, they do not take competitors coupons


I'm sorry to hear that. Our's didn't use to but, then Michael's started taking competitors coupons. Wasn't long before Joann's started taking them and then Hobby Lobby.

Happy knitting


----------



## BettyTampaBay (Jan 22, 2012)

I live in Parrish, I know that I must make a trip to New Port Richy!!


----------



## pfjenson (Feb 24, 2012)

yup, michael's and joann's takes them but not HL--i had a joann's coupon on me but they wouldn't take it--nuts!


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

You lucky person....my favorite store!!! Enjoy it for me too.


----------



## pfjenson (Feb 24, 2012)

i have a really big really nice joann's just a few miles down the road from me that actually has a lot more yarn than HL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

pfjenson said:


> i have a really big really nice joann's just a few miles down the road from me that actually has a lot more yarn than HL


Yeah, our Joanns is really big, too. I was down by Michael's today but the baby was cranky and sleepy so we didn't stop in.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

BettyTampaBay said:


> I live in Parrish, I know that I must make a trip to New Port Richy!!


Not sure where Parrish is.......


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> BettyTampaBay said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Parrish, I know that I must make a trip to New Port Richy!!
> ...


Just Googled it....61 miles....that's a drive!!!...LOL


----------



## Tami9120 (Mar 29, 2012)

The yarn in Joann's here is in the back corner with poor lighting. But HL just got an upgrade, bigger brighter store, but about the same size yarn dept. seems like they don't have very many of each run Michaels is my fav...


----------



## Tami9120 (Mar 29, 2012)

Phoenix, take a drive, it might be fun to get out. 61 miles isn't that far. We drive 50 miles one way to get to the super market and every thing else(yarn) for that matter.

Make a fun day of it


----------



## pfjenson (Feb 24, 2012)

the michael's near me is terrible--very little yarn and in general a bit dumpy


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I can spend all day in Hobby Lobby so don't go hungry. They so much to look at & I never have enough time. Have fun.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Tami9120 said:


> Phoenix, take a drive, it might be fun to get out. 61 miles isn't that far. We drive 50 miles one way to get to the super market and every thing else(yarn) for that matter.
> 
> Make a fun day of it


LOL...the Hobby Lobby is only about 12 miles from my house....and I don't drive anymore. Too hard for me to try and get my wheelchair in the trunk of my little car and then walk to the door to get in. I get my daughter to take me wherever I need to go.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

Go on line & print coupons first.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

No HL in Oregon, BUT my sister just moved to Phoenix, AZ and I am going there next month. Just googled HL and there are NINE of them in the area! I am taking the list of addresses AND coupons with me and will bribe her to take me there! (She is not a crafter, but maybe I can indoctrinate her!)
I've never been to one, so am excited. Breathe deep, Breathe deep! AWWWW!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hobby Lobby is the BOMB you will love it!!!!!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

This may not be important to everyone, but Hobby Lobby is a Christian Based store. The are closed on Sunday's. If you pay attention, their piped in music is all Christian music. In addition to being a wonderful store to just to wander around in, the music is wonderful to listen to. I can spend hours in the store, looking and listening. "I Love This Cotton" & "I Love This Yarn" are wonderful yarns. Have a great time, unless you have already been, then post what you thought.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

AND.... you can sing along with all the old hymns  I love it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad you had a good time. I have a Joann's, Micheals and HL all within a mile of each other and there are several locations within a 10 mile radius. I have to make myself stay AWAY... In my particular area, I'm not that impressedd with Michaels for yarn...Occasionally, there is a good sale. HL doesn't have a lot of material, but their quilt wall fabric is quite nice and there are some good home dec. fabrics and prices. I can always find something that needs to go homw with me!!


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

OK Phoenix, how did it go?



Phoenix said:


> ....HOBBY LOBBY in New Port Richey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...and we're going there TOMORROW!!!!!.....Gotta go break my piggy bank to get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....LOL...I'll let you know what I find.....I've never been in a Hobby Lobby before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Knitlady999 said:


> OK Phoenix, how did it go?


It was fantastic!...Wish I'd had more time....and money!!!...LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Most of the yarn they sell comes from Turkey.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Most of the yarn they sell comes from Turkey.


I have gotten quite a bit of yarn tha tis from Turkey..... and so far - I find that it is of a very GOOD quality......


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Turkish yarn is the only kind they have at my Big Lots, But it seems to be very good quality. I went by yesterday and found some truly unique skeins. At least unique to me.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Anitabee said:


> Turkish yarn is the only kind they have at my Big Lots, But it seems to be very good quality. I went by yesterday and found some truly unique skeins. At least unique to me.


I'm going to have to make a Big Lots run soon...the lapghan I'm making for my dad is getting bigger and bigger and I'm about out of the one yarn I got there!!!!....LOL


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Phoenix, I noticed that some of the yarn was the same as I had picked up last time I went (2-3 weeks ago), others were excitingly ner.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Anitabee said:


> Phoenix, I noticed that some of the yarn was the same as I had picked up last time I went (2-3 weeks ago), others were excitingly ner.


The Big Lots closest to me doesn't have a big selection of yarn but the one over near my doctor's office has a really big selection. It's where I bought the yarn I'm almost out of. My next doctor appointment is May 15th so I'll definitely be going to Big Lots then!!!


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Phoenix, hope the have what you need. Although when I was there I was the only one looking at yarn. But this time it was advertized in their Wednesday circular. That's the first time for that.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Anitabee said:


> Phoenix, hope the have what you need. Although when I was there I was the only one looking at yarn. But this time it was advertized in their Wednesday circular. That's the first time for that.


I hope they have what I need, too....but, if they don't, I'll just use something else....after all, it's not like I'm going for perfection...it's a lapghan for my daddy and he doesn't care if it's perfect... :|


----------

